# 35 yr old pony not getting up



## baz_zy (13 February 2010)

Hi there,

I have a 35 year old pony who has been sprightly for as long as I have known him. 

However, today, we found him lieing in the field and he won't get up. I think he wants to get up but somehow he can't. He still seems happy enough, whinnies when you come over, and eats and drinks as usual, but he just doesn't seem to be able to get up. We have tried helping him up but and he tries but then he gives up. We have supported him with some bales of hay so he is propped up as we found him lieing flat out.

The vet couldn't find anything wrong with him and has put it down to old age. He is still in the field now which is upsetting as he always comes in at night these days. We are hoping that tomorrow he might be able to get up. 

I was wondering if anyone might know what may have caused this or why he can't get up...? He is old and a bit stiff but he still loves going for walks, in fact he usually takes me for a walk which is why I find it so hard to understand why he can't get up or even why he went down in the first place. 

He had a wobbly patch after christmas, we didn't know what happened but his symptoms suggested he went a bit colicky but the vet found nothing wrong,  then came round fine a few days later but since then we have noticed he has not been lieing down at night. 

Basically, I don't why he has gone down when this morning he was just as sprightly as ever, and why he doesn't seem to be able to get up again... I know he is very old but it is very out of the blue and unexpected. Any help appreciated as I am fearing the worst but I don't want to even think about that until I have explored all avenues. 

Thanks...


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (13 February 2010)

I am so sorry, I do not know really what to say.
I have never had such an elderly horse.
What did the vet think? I know you said vet said he could not find anything but he is just old i suppose and this is why he cannot get up.
I hope he gets up but you know your pony best, you really do and its hard to say. It sounds like he is struggling and age is just taking its toll on his body.

Its a sad and hard fact that the body gives up before the mind sometimes, it makes it very difficult to understand.


----------



## trick123 (13 February 2010)

i don't want to depress you but don't you think it is time. our 33 year old horse was always very sprightly but we found him down one morning and he couldn't get up, he wanted to, he ate his breakfast, but .  their body gives up, he may have had a mild heart attack. be brave don't let him suffer, they don't like to be in the position where they can't get up he will get more and more stressed.


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (13 February 2010)

Oh i'm sorry to hear about your pony. I have no advice but have hugs for you. I hope he gets up and was maybe having a bad day. Old beings do have bad days. Did you manage to get a rug on him or anthing?


----------



## felicity1 (13 February 2010)

we had an old mare at our yard who was 30 and was fine until one day she just gave up and lay down , several people kept dragging her up but she just lay down again , sounds like his time is up and he knows it . better to let him go peacefully without pain or struggle , not easy though , thoughts with you x


----------



## mymare (13 February 2010)

I'm so sorry to say this but yes I've seen this happen before.  I used to work at a horse sanctuary and this happened to 3 of the oldies while I was there.  I'm afraid each one was PTS.  We tried for a long time to get them up but they just didn't have the strength.  Apparently if a horse/donkey is down for a long time then they collect fluid on the lungs.  This is so difficult for me to say, but I really think this is his time.  My horse is 31 and I have a feeling this could be how she goes too.  I would certainly be trying to get her up, as you have been, but would know deep down the time had come to let her go.  35 is a fantastic age.  I hope and pray you post a happy message tomorrow saying he is up.


----------



## scally (13 February 2010)

I have sadly seen this before, it is what they would do in the wild, lie down and give up, it sounds as though it is sadly his time.  The mind is willing but the body is unable.

Sorry not what you want to hear at all (((((hugs))))))) to you both.


----------



## Eaglestone (13 February 2010)

&lt;&lt; hugs &gt;&gt; I hope things may have improved.


----------



## Madcow (14 February 2010)

My old lady of 32 got stuck in the field and couldn't get up. The vet said it was important to get her up as horses are not designed to lie down for long periods. We got her up by pushing (hard work as she is 15.2 and a lightweight cob) it turned out that her arthritic knees hadn't helped the problem, anyway to cut a long story short, she is now on 2 bute a day and back to her usual self, so fingers crossed that you manage to get your pony up and I would certainally discuss the bute option with the vet. If the issue is stiffness/arthritis it may help.


----------



## brighteyes (14 February 2010)

I wouldn't leave a pony down for long, let alone overnight, outdoors and of that sort of age  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Sorry, but I can't think what the vet is doing  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  If the pony can't get up, then there are some serious decisions to be made - if they haven't already.  Poor pony.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (14 February 2010)

I am shocked that your vet thinks it is acceptable to leave your poor old pony down.  Its time to stop thinking of yourself and do what is right for the pony.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (14 February 2010)

Fourlegs hun, I'm sorry but I think your 35 yr old is trying to tell you something. His body is just giving out and trying to hold onto him is not what he needs from you now. He needs you to be strong and brave and recognise that the best and most loving gift we can ever ever give our beloved horses is a quiet and dignified death when the time is right. Horses don't worry about the future lke we do hun - they live in the moment. All that will be worrying your ned is he can't get up and move and run around. Soon his body will start shutting down and you don't want him to go through that. Be strong hun and give him this last gift, from your heart to his.

Just wanted to add - the truest thing I will ever hear about old, sick animals, when difficult decisions have to be made is "better a week too early than a day too late". Please think of that and help your boy. Everyone who has ever gone through this is thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## SirenaXVI (14 February 2010)

I think you have to face the fact that this pony's time has come, always a sad and difficult thing to come to terms with, but we have to do what is best for them.

I too am a little shocked that your vet has left him down tbh.


----------



## MurphysMinder (14 February 2010)

I hate to say it but I think the time has come for your pony.  I had my 34 year old mare pts because she was having trouble getting to her feet and I didn't want her to get to the stage where she couldn't get up.  I too am really shocked the vet has left him down.  Hard as it is to make the decision you really do have to put your pony first.  (hugs).


----------



## pixi (14 February 2010)

hum i hade my 41 year old pts in aug 09,its was because he was looseing weight and i couldnt get it back he use to get stuck laying down but i always hade him on bute for many years and my pony use to nip his hocks to get him up,its a very brave desision to have him pts but you have to consider the horse is old and he wont get any younger i couldnt see my old man going down hill but when reality came to me i was keeping himfor my own selfish  feelings not wanting to let go of him ,but i made a desision and called the vet its wasnt a bad day i fed him whatever he wanted bisuits chocalate every think a horse shouldnt have ,the vet gave him a local before the overdose so it didnt hurt him and he just relaxed on the lead rope and layed down i left him  in field for a wile so my other horses accepted it and they never called as they knew he was gone ,they sniffed his nostrils and that tells them .


----------



## racheal (14 February 2010)

How is the pony this morning??

I'm shocked a vet suggested leaving a very old pony lying in a field when temps are dropping below minus, knowing full well it cant get up.


----------



## glenruby (14 February 2010)

I do believe his time has come Im afraid.
However, in many counties the fire brigades have now been trained to "rescue2 horses - this includes raising a horse who cannot get up. We successfully got an old horse (much like your by the sounds of it) to her feet last week with the aid of the fire brigade and shes doing well - you should suggest it to your vet. Personally I think PTS is probably the right option though.
Do not want to comment on your vet - leaving horse down one night is not as bad as many of the people above are saying, but it is true that the longer they stay down the more damage to their muscles etc meaning they are less likely to get up again.


----------



## Cuffey (14 February 2010)

It is unacceptable to leave a horse down
As Glenruby has said fire brigades have the necessary equipment
In fact many farmers have got a sling for a ''downer'' cow and a local farmer used to lift his arthritic pony with his tractor when it got stuck lying down
Horses get lung congestion very quickly if left down
As others have said the situation is not going to get better--the forecast for the week is more snow for many of us--a decision needs to be made.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (14 February 2010)

Glenruby - This is an old pony who is used coming in at night, thus not used to being out it the cold temps.  Additionally as it can't get up it will be extra cold as its body heat is sucked away by the cold ground.  IMO leaving down is cruel.  Whilst I appreciate the pain the OP is obviously feeling, I feel more sorry for her poor old pony.


----------



## glenruby (14 February 2010)

Sorry  what I meant is more that the vet unfortunately hasnt got the final decision as to horses future as from what OP said horse is eating and generally in fairly good form (espite situation ) so isnt quite a welfare situation yet (but most certainly will be). Without OPs permission, Im afraid the situation has not quite reached the point where vet can step in and insist on PTS.  
BUT, fire brigade is very definately an option as is PTS and OP I think it is time you made that difficult decision for the welfare of your pony.

ETS - from what I can determine by OP saying propped up - horse is in sternal so lung consolidation/rectal prolapse etc is less of an immediate issue.


----------



## mymare (14 February 2010)

What news is there today??  Been thinking about your horse all night and this morning.


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (14 February 2010)

Yes, any news on your old pony?


----------



## Sare24 (14 February 2010)

Any news, did he manage to get back up?? I really feel for you as i have a 34yr who has found this particularly cold winter pretty hard. He has arthritis in both his hocks and when he goes down for a roll, he stays down for around 20 mins or so before getting back up in his "bambi" like way. He is happy otherwise and eats well etc but i know that if he manages to get to the summer i will not put him through another winter as he is already on the max dose of danilon now. We have been a team together for almost 30 yrs since i was a child and i don't much remember life before him but i know i do not want him to suffer. Thinking of you and your horse xx.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (15 February 2010)

Oh glenruby - FGS please try to get your friend to understand that - whether or not the horse was resting on his sternum when last viewed - he is dying. She has to do something to help him rather than wait until one by one his organs shut down. Ask her if that's the last memory she wants of her beloved horse. Poor, poor pony.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (15 February 2010)

BoF I don't think GlenRuby actually knows the OP, but totally agree with the rest of your comments.

Came on to see if there was any news, as can't stop thinking about this poor pony.  TBH I suspect it may have died over night (being as it is currently so cold and wet), but if it did what a horrendous way to go, and if it didn't what a horrendous night to go through.  Please god don't let it still be down and suffering.


----------



## MurphysMinder (15 February 2010)

Pony has been on my mind too, I too fear he may not have survived the night if he didn't get up.  I just hope he is not still suffering.


----------



## Amymay (15 February 2010)

Has the pony now been dispatched?


----------



## kerilli (15 February 2010)

i really hope this post was a wind-up.
if it is true that a vet left an old pony who could not get up out in the field overnight, i am almost speechless.
if it wasn't trolling... as for it being "out of the blue" OP... he's a VERY old pony. unfortunately he is unable to verbalise "i am really old and decrepit and will probably die very soon and might need some kind help so that it doesn't take a day or two."  
really hope it was a wind-up, and if not, that he's gone by now. 
	
	
		
		
	


	












poor old fella.


----------



## Amymay (15 February 2010)

Actually not out of the blue - according to previous posts.

Suspect it may be a wind up - vet wouldn't leave it.


----------



## Dizzykizzy (15 February 2010)

I was hoping for some news today........please let us know 4legs.


----------



## trick123 (15 February 2010)

i actually know of a vet who left a pony with a broken leg over night because the insurers had to be informed before they could put it down, and the same practice took blood for tests on an old pony that was down in case it was something other than old age!!!!!!!!


----------



## baz_zy (15 February 2010)

Thanks for the posts from everyone who has been supportive. I have not written on here due to the fact I have been upset. We had to say goodbye to our much-loved, beautiful pony yesterday. He was unable to get up still. 

I had a number of opinions from various people and everyone thought we should leave him overnight. He was not cold as he had an extremely thick winter coat and he had a rug on plus we covered him with another warm rug, he was in a place he knew very well and was very happy in. I wasn't willing to play god before I knew all possibilities had been covered as he really was very well in every other aspect. He was part of the family and enjoyed our company as much as we did his. 

He will be hugely missed by so many...


----------



## Sare24 (15 February 2010)

Oh i am sooooo so sorry for your loss, what a wonderful age he got to. I understand how you feel, i have known my 34yr old boy almost all his life and felt that he would go on forever but he is declining and i know that it will be this year that we part company. You did everything you could for your old boy, thinking of you xx


----------



## palomino698 (15 February 2010)

((((hugs))))


----------



## buffy2 (15 February 2010)

[[[[Hugs]]] xx


----------



## kerilli (15 February 2010)

poor old pony.
i'm sorry for your loss, but i'm really really sad that he spent his final night like that.


----------



## mymare (15 February 2010)

I'm so sorry, thanks for letting us all know, we've been wondering what was going on.  It's a very distressing time for you.  xxx


----------



## Dizzykizzy (15 February 2010)

Awww, sorry he didn't make it  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Thanks for letting us know, it is so hard when they leave us.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (16 February 2010)

Thanks for the update the thought of the little guy stuck out in the field in the cold, alone in the dark, unable to get up has been haunting me.

RIP little fella, you deserved more in your final hours.


----------



## Amymay (16 February 2010)

Excellent news.  Thank you for the update.


----------



## Daffodil (16 February 2010)

He could have been spared much in his final hours.   However he's now out of his misery, and my condolences to you.

RIP brave pony


----------



## Evadiva1514 (16 February 2010)

I think some of the posters on this thread should feel ashamed of themselves for posting callous and quite frankly cruel and evil remarks. From what i can gather the owner of this pony was being advised by her vet throughout and is obviously very distraught and upset at the loss of a family member. I feel she did all she could and gave the pony the chance to rally round that evening, something which some poor horses don't get the chance to do as they're dispatched at the very first sign of trouble and expense. 

I find i come on this forum less and less these days and im often disgusted and appalled at some of the nasty comments and mis informed posts and sadly this one has been no exception. 

I'm so sorry for your loss fourlegs and i hope in time you're able to remember all of your happy times together with an obviously much loved family friend. I just hope mine all live to such a grand old age.


----------



## kerilli (16 February 2010)

benji's_girl, i am not at all ashamed of what i said.
i am appalled that a very old pony was left to spend his last night on earth out in the field, unable to get up. that any vet could countenance this really shocks me.
i have some experience of old horses and imho once they can't get up without assistance (NOT that i have ever let one of mine get to that stage, i hasten to point out) they don't just 'rally round'... rather, it is just a matter of time before some kind, responsible, clear-headed, merciful person does the right thing for them.
some of the ignorance of those who post on here shocks me to the core. this isn't the first such post recently, unfortunately. old horses and ponies rarely go peacefully in their sleep. how can anyone have one that old and then think of its recent colic attack (in a former post) and then this collapse as both being "out of the blue"?
i'm much more disgusted and appalled that this sort of thing happens than i am that a few clearsighted forum members pointed out (politely and rather kindly, i thought) that it was rather unfair on the poor old pony.


----------



## brighteyes (16 February 2010)

I see where you are coming from but I'm giving the benefit of the doubt as you never know, they may have stayed out with the pony and forgotten to put that as they might have felt that was obvious.  Plus they seemed to care greatly for him generally. Maybe he lived at home and was right there at the house in his own little paddock with his friends. I couldn't have left any of mine 'down' and unattended, though.

Maybe others reading this might have a re-think about some aspect of their oldies' management, so it's not a wasted point you have made.  I agree, leaving a horse which is unable to stand isn't a thing I'd do, but she said the vet was in charge and how many of us get a vet out, listen to his advice then argue with them and demand another course of action?  He/she must have had a reason to advise leaving.

So sorry to hear the pony has gone and I'm glad he didn't go whilst suffering an unseen twisted gut attack, as has happened to more than one pony I know of.  The terrible scenes of a horse having died, alone and in agony from one of those, I would think is unimaginably awful to live with.


----------



## Amymay (16 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
I think some of the posters on this thread should feel ashamed of themselves for posting callous and quite frankly cruel and evil remarks.  

[/ QUOTE ] 

Which remarks in particular have been callous, cruel and evil GB??


----------



## Evadiva1514 (16 February 2010)

I wasn't actually referring to you Kerilli when i made my post but it obviously struck enough of a cord for you to answer. This place just never ceases to amaze me how completely and utterly tactless some people can be, in the OP the poster said that the vet had been out and assessed the pony, it was bright in itself and was able to eat and drink and was kept warm throughout the night. Like you Kerilli, i also have a lot of experience with veteran horses and have had to make that decision before regarding putting much loved animals to sleep but i have always followed the advice of a vet and discussed it with them prior to them being euthanized. If the vet thought it was inhumane to keep it alive throughout the night then surely something would have been done there and then. From your latest post you seem to be bringing into question the judgement of the vet, so why do posters on this thread have to post nasty jibes about the owner?! She was merely following the vets advice and trying to do her best by her animal. 

I hardly think that the death of an animal and the grief its owner must be going though can be seen as ''excellent news'' but then im a horse lover....


----------



## Amymay (16 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
I hardly think that the death of an animal and the grief its owner must be going though can be seen as ''excellent news'' but then im a horse lover....   

[/ QUOTE ] 

I'm guessing you're an intelligent young woman - so will know full well that the 'excellent news' comment referred to the  _excellent news_ that this old chap had been pts.  Why gloss over it?

We are all devastated to loose our much loved animals.  Hopefully most of us do it in a timely manner though, and are really _not_ afraid to play God when it's called for.


----------



## Daffodil (16 February 2010)

The owner (who appears to have been unable to face up to the gravity of the situation) was badly advised by her  vet.    We all want to give our horses every possible chance, but at 35 there was no way on earth I would have allowed any of mine to spend their last night like that.    The vet is as much at fault.

That said, I feel desperately sorry for the owner who has lost her much loved pony.


----------



## kerilli (16 February 2010)

benji's girl, some vets are excellent, and put the animal's welfare above all. others, unfortunately, sometimes do not. i have no way of knowing about this one, but given the situation, i am amazed that the vet did not recommend that the pony be pts rather than spend the night out in the field when he was used to coming in etc.
i wonder, did someone sit with the pony all night, in case he took a turn for the worse? this would make it slightly more reasonable.

hear hear Daffodil, that's what i was trying to say.


----------



## Evadiva1514 (16 February 2010)

Yes, i'd like to think i am, and i'd also like to think that when i contribute on here i do so with a bit of feeling and tact. I also remember SS the many thoughtful, and kind posts you received when you lost your mare a while ago. Fourlegs is a new poster i believe to this forum and is dealing with the loss of her pony just the same as you did back then, it would just be nice if you granted her the same amount of respect and diplomacy as other people did when you lost your mare.

I shan't be posting anymore on this thread as i don't want this to turn into a slanging match which it nearly always does with these sorts of issues, and i don't want it to detract from the main vein of this thread which is the loss of a dearly loved pony and a very upset owner.


----------



## Amymay (16 February 2010)

My dear girl was not left in a field overnight, unable to get up.

We must take our responsibilities as owners very seriously.  And remember that the end comes through discussions not only with our vets, but also through an educated and compassionate decision made by ourselves.


----------



## helen75 (16 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
My dear girl was not left in a field overnight, unable to get up.

We must take our responsibilities as owners very seriously.  And remember that the end comes through discussions not only with our vets, but also through an educated and compassionate decision made by ourselves. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh how we all aspire to be as perfect as you Sally.

RIP little pony and hugs to your owner


----------



## Aoibhin (16 February 2010)

the old boy i have had the pleasure of for many years now should have died 20 yars ago, he had very bad breathing issues &amp; vet advised he wouldnt make it past 10yo, well in 2000 he he was found in feild as OP's was unable to get up but perky in himself the vet advised leaving him overnight &amp; maknig desision in morning. at 4.15 on a very icey morning one of his owners was trodden on by him as he had found his feet again (good job he was a dartmoor &amp; not a shire) he is still going strong at 31 years old &amp; th only reason i no longer have him is he was distroying all my post &amp; rail fencing &amp; letting the others out &amp; we are much too close to major roads for that risk so he went back to  old owners farm in the middle of knowhere (hours car drive away, so travelled too) 
As with everything emotions cannot be presented in written format as well &amp; what may have been posted in a sympathetic way may be read by someone else as aggressive/rude. sadly this is the way of the written word, no emotion.


----------



## hellspells (16 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
My dear girl was not left in a field overnight, unable to get up.

We must take our responsibilities as owners very seriously.  And remember that the end comes through discussions not only with our vets, but also through an educated and compassionate decision made by ourselves. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh how we all aspire to be as perfect as you Sally.

RIP little pony and hugs to your owner 

[/ QUOTE ]


I am sure SS doesn't 'apsire' to be anything other than a responsible horse owner. 

I most certainly don't 'aspire' to being perfect when it comes to the care of my horses and I hope others don't either.  Giving ones horse the best possible care avalible is what EVERY horse owner should 'apsire' too.


RIP little pony


----------



## helen75 (16 February 2010)

Are you practising your new word of the day??

No need to be so pedantic! (there's another one for you). My point being that we cannot control every eventuality in our own or our horses life. This owner thought she was doing right by trusting the opnion of her vet (as it has already been pointed out).

I think this is being totally blown out of proportion. There are plenty of other situations where horses are badly treated with  the owner fully intending to do so. This owner 'appeared' to be rather innocent here.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (16 February 2010)

The BIG difference is that pony was 10yrs (thus relatively young) and this one was 35yrs (a grand old age in anyone's book).  

Vets will rarely suggest PTS, unless brought up my the owner in my experience.  Thus whilst I am surprised the vet thought it was acceptable, I don't think they are solely responsible for the decision to leave the pony down over night.


----------



## MontyandZoom (17 February 2010)

Fourlegs - I am so so sorry for your loss 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I lost my boy on Monday and so can totally empathise with the heartache you are feeling.

As to the rest of the thread. Those who followed Monty's illness last week will know how i feel about it.

Sleep tight little chap x


----------



## Eaglestone (17 February 2010)

So sorry for your loss, he was as lucky to have you, as you were him &lt;&lt; RIP little one &gt;&gt;


----------



## Paula18 (18 February 2010)

Sorry for your loss, my thoughts are with you. Rest in peace little man x


----------



## amandaco2 (18 February 2010)

so sorry to hear this, RIP little pony


----------



## claire1977 (23 February 2010)

I have followed this post and am totally shocked that people can be so nasty. Someone obviously posted this in utter desperation when her dearly loved horse was so unwell. I doubt that in her grief she needs thoughtless know it alls telling her she could have done better. 
I lost my horse too 6 months ago and no-one can prepare you for having to make that terrible decision. You feel that you would do anything as an alternative and i'm sure that this ponys owner was simply prepared to give anything a try rather than lose him. 
Posting 'excellent news' is in my opinion disgusting and its that person that should be ashamed, not this ponys owner. 
My thoughts are with you and be assured that there are more horse lovers than not on here and you did the best you could in terrible circumstances. 
The pony was loved and cherished and to get him to 35 is a true credit to you. 
xx


----------

